# Canadian National 2012 Preparation the work has started



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Wednesday we looked at all the grounds. Extensive, varied, expansive and not flat. Set up crew has been great. Do folks living in this area receive isolation pay? (lol)


----------



## lucky louie (Jun 27, 2012)

The pictures are generally terrific. How many dogs qualified this year? what is the size of the entry?


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Ironwood said:


> Wednesday we looked at all the grounds. Extensive, varied, expansive and not flat. Set up crew has been great. Do folks living in this area receive isolation pay? (lol)


I know I can Google it, but is there a good web site to check for the list of competitors?


----------



## rednek (Apr 24, 2011)

Jhenion said:


> I know I can Google it, but is there a good web site to check for the list of competitors?


National Retriever Club of Canada


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Have a great time Daniel!!! Harry


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jhenion said:


> I know I can Google it, but is there a good web site to check for the list of competitors?


http://www.nrcc-canada.com/home.html

Click on the "National" menu on the left hand side...

Note: If you go to the "2012 National Home" page and then try and click the links in the left hand menu, they do not work...(looks like a pathing issue)
Second Edit : It looks like there are pathing issues on multiple pages, hopefully the webmaster can correct these.


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

74 dogs entered.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

FOM said:


> http://www.nrcc-canada.com/home.html
> 
> Click on the "National" menu on the left hand side...
> 
> ...



Thanks. I had initially found the site, but couldn't find the list of dogs. Now I'll check again. Appreciate it!


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Overcast for much of the day. Light rain in the afternoon.We worked on setting up four series with alternate back tests for wind changes and knowing the sun rises in the east and sets in the west. Overcast with a water temperature of 64. Howard Simpson and his crew often including Gerry Burmaster have been most helpful. Had nice home cooked meal at the field trial secretary's home. Great peach cobbler.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ironwood said:


> Had nice home cooked meal at the field trial secretary's home. Great peach cobbler.


Linda is an excellent cook!!!!!!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Howard and Jerry are great guys, dont abuse them too much This week.
And lay down a kick but set of water marks in that big beaver pond where i flipped the canoe and lost Jerrys popper gun. Lol


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Um the links seem to be fixed i could open them
http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl/2012/natl-callbacks.html

Looks like Kenny Trott is in the mix this year


----------



## RETRVR (Jan 27, 2010)

The website glitches have been fixed. Daily reporting will start Sunday.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Howard told the funny story of the lost popper gun. We all had a good laugh. 

He is a good story teller and you are right they are great guys and very punctual. They have got grounds and toys we only dream of.

The big beaver pond test comes after the workers party.

We are assured there will be some big arms for many of the throws.

Nice cover with no blackberry cane.


----------



## rednek (Apr 24, 2011)

How are things going over there?


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Don't worry Ray has a hell of an arm. !!! Several years ago he threw a bird at the pineridge trial that to this day is the biggest throw I've seen a gunner throw consistently at a trial. 

Wish I could make it up. .....


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Banquet tonight. All done the set ups. It has been along while since I have been getting up this early, even to train. Looks like it going to be fun. The hard work is done.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

gonna root hard for

# 7 AFTCH Seaside Marsh Ghillie - Dennis Voight -Fiona McKay

# 15 AFTCH Flatlands Locked N Loaded - Bill and Connie Swanson

# 42 Elmingos Prime Suspect - Jill Chalmers

# 52 L and L's Marsh Obsession- Dennis & Fiona


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I gotta root for one of my puppies: #59 Alexus Pursuit of Perfection. Go Lexi!! 

And Number 4 Luckydux Hot Ticket owned by RTFette Andy Carlson. Go Ticky Ticky Poo Poo


----------



## rednek (Apr 24, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> gonna root hard for
> 
> # 7 AFTCH Seaside Marsh Ghillie - Dennis Voight -Fiona McKay
> 
> ...


I like that list,I would add Marg Murray to it tho.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

as noted above I am pulling for personal favorites but I think the team(s) to beat or at least will be a factor in the end will be Sherwin Scott and his double entries with Guide and Medicine Man...Sherwin just seems to be in the mix in Canadian National events and he has two dogs very capable of going the distance with one being the reigning Canadian National Amateur champ in Guide


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

BonMallari said:


> gonna root hard for
> 
> # 7 AFTCH Seaside Marsh Ghillie - Dennis Voight -Fiona McKay
> 
> ...


Rooting for:

#7 Ghillie & L&L - Dennis and especially #15 Ready - Connie who I had an opportunity to train with this week. Good Luck to both!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> I gotta root for one of my puppies: #59 Alexus Pursuit of Perfection. Go Lexi!!
> 
> And Number 4 Luckydux Hot Ticket owned by RTFette Andy Carlson. Go Ticky Ticky Poo Poo


Thanks, Howard!!


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

BonMallari said:


> gonna root hard for
> 
> # 7 AFTCH Seaside Marsh Ghillie - Dennis Voight -Fiona McKay
> 
> ...


Thanks Bon 

But I have my work cut out for me with a 3 yr old and Mr. Obe who is talented enough but always on the edge. Number 67 starts a double and a LB. Banquet was the usual great social event. Good times by all. 

Stay tuned in at www.nrcc-canada.com


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Dog #67 starts


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Will there be a "dog by dog" Blog or update as the trial runs??

Or will there just be list of call backs each day??


----------



## Hotchocolate (Jun 24, 2011)

Rnd said:


> Will there be a "dog by dog" Blog or update as the trial runs??
> 
> Or will there just be list of call backs each day??


Check the daily updates at www.nrcc-canada.com


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Beautiful grounds. All is going smoothly. Look to Donna Martin write up on the NRCC website for all the details. We are having fun. Well I speak for the judges anyway. Ross Peden gave a very good speach at the banquet. The National is treating us well. Many hard workers. David and jane Thompson received a special award for a lifetime of support and hard work to the trial game in Ontario and the rest of Canada.


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

RetrieversONLINE said:


> Thanks Bon
> 
> But I have my work cut out for me with a 3 yr old and Mr. Obe who is talented enough but always on the edge. Number 67 starts a double and a LB. Banquet was the usual great social event. Good times by all.
> 
> Stay tuned in at www.nrcc-canada.com


Today "on the edge" turned into "over the edge" as OBE broke. Perhaps the worst way to go out of a trial. It happens even when you work real hard on steadiness. Some dogs just go over the top. As Rex Carr said every day a dog doesn't break they are one day closer to breaking! Life goes on!!


Today lots of variation in work-just what a judge wants! Answers on all birds. 

4 dogs dropped with 70 into 3rd and # 9 starts


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

RetrieversONLINE said:


> Today "on the edge" turned into "over the edge" as OBE broke. Perhaps the worst way to go out of a trial. It happens even when you work real hard on steadiness. Some dogs just go over the top. As Rex Carr said every day a dog doesn't break they are one day closer to breaking! Life goes on!!
> 
> 
> Today lots of variation in work-just what a judge wants! Answers on all birds.
> ...


Dennis,

Bummer!! But, good luck with Ghillie. Good Luck to Andy too. Must be such a thrill to hear your number called back at a National!!

M


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

They do have a report going.
Here is today's test.

http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl/2012/natl-mon.html#wp1031851


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations to Dave and Jane Thompson for their earning the Charlie Howard award.
They certainly deserve it.

For all the trainers they have mentored, and nationals finished it would be nice to see Dave win a national before he retires.

Good luck to that Ammo dog as well.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Well we had a no bird today. In and of itself that is no big deal until Mark Laberge went to retrieve the "island bird" when the incident occured. One moment the canoe was being boarded by Mark, the next moment he was in the water. He was a real trooper and after many entreaties he could not be coaxed to come in. We had great throws from the station from Ron as we know some throws are really critical for a test to work to remove the possibilty of good luck or bad to be minimzed on a mark. Ron finished the shift with his lovely wife, Sirkka, and at the bird change returned going by the mound we were running from with a smile and a luagh for us at the line. I just can not say enough good things about these two clubs and the support they recieve.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Does anyone have call backs? Callbacks were posted after the 2nd series, but they are now on the 4th with no updates on the website.

No dog in the fight, but interested.

Thanks!!

M


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Miriam Wade said:


> Does anyone have call backs? Callbacks were posted after the 2nd series, but they are now on the 4th with no updates on the website.
> 
> No dog in the fight, but interested.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Rnd said:


> Miriam Wade said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have call backs? Callbacks were posted after the 2nd series, but they are now on the 4th with no updates on the website.
> ...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Dog 57, 36


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

It appears the 4th was tough on the field. Dogs not back to the 5th - #12, 20, 23, 25, 33, 54, 60, 61, 62, 63, 70


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

The Snows said:


> It appears the 4th was tough on the field. Dogs not back to the 5th - #4, 20, 23, 25, 33, 54, 60, 61, 62, 63, 70



# 4 IS back to the 5th. #12 is not back


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh Andy ..... I apologize as got I obviously got my numbers crossed on that one!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Surprisingly the go bird proved difficult for a number of dogs.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> # 4 IS back to the 5th. #12 is not back


And now you're going into the 6th series!!! Good luck!!

Have to root on Dennis, as well as Tim Mueller's dog!

Go Get 'Em!!

M


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Any news on the 6th?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

​I hear it's a bloodbath. Pretty test. But long - 20 minutes per dog. Gorgeous grounds


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Callbacks r posted


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like Dennis And Dave are both finished.

Ammo is still playing.

Link to todays report with callbacks

http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl/2012/natl-fri.html#wp1032246


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Gorgeous grounds. Purina breakfast (big thanks to Purina for its support of our events). I need to figure out how to qualify and run up North!


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Ted Shih said:


> Gorgeous grounds. Purina breakfast (big thanks to Purina for its support of our events). I need to figure out how to qualify and run up North!


Ted that's easy get your dogs a "ERN" (event registration number) and place in an open in Canada. 

Where we need a "blue" and 2 it only takes a placement to qualify for the Canadian Nationals.

Note: It's been awhile but that was all it took.

If that has changed maybe someone here will correct me.

Randy


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Connie S. is still in it with # 15 (Locked N Loaded) so is Sherwin Scott with # 32 Guide


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

BonMallari said:


> Connie S. is still in it with # 15 (Locked N Loaded) so is Sherwin Scott with # 32 Guide


Yes Connie still in which is great. The tests look interesting. The grounds beautiful. Ted would you have to get your CKC registration number?? or maybe you have it.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Rnd said:


> Ted that's easy get your dogs a "ERN" (event registration number) and place in an open in Canada.
> 
> Where we need a "blue" and 2 it only takes a placement to qualify for the Canadian Nationals.
> 
> ...


or you can win either the National Amateur or National Open here...


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Rnd said:


> Ted that's easy get your dogs a "ERN" (event registration number) and place in an open in Canada.
> 
> Where we need a "blue" and 2 it only takes a placement to qualify for the Canadian Nationals.
> 
> ...


A placement in an Amateur will also get you qualified for both Nationals.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Andy, I thought that a placement in an Open gets you into both the National Amateur and Open and a placement in an Amateur only gets you into the National Am?

By the way, congratulations on a nice run!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The winner and finalists of the previous Canadian National Open and National Amateur, all dogs that placed in an Open or Amateur stake in the current year, as well as the winner of the U.S. National Open and Amateur are eligible for the National Open. If the dog qualified via an Amateur National or Amateur placement, it must be handled in the National Open by an Amateur. The same requirements apply to qualification for the National Amateur except that the dog must have been handled by an Amateur and also except that I don't see in the regulations that the winner of the National Open in the U.S. is eligible even when handled by an Amateur but I could be missing something. In addition, those dogs that placed in an Open stake handled by an Amateur are qualified for the National Amateur for two years. Any dog that is entered in a National must be registered individually or the necessary documention must have been submitted to register the dog individually in the records of the CKC. I believe that "registered individually" includes obtaining an Event Registration Number (ERN) for dogs that are foreign born and owned.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

It looks like 11 to the final series.

Good luck Ammo 

http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl/2012/natl-sat2.html#wp1032836

Note: Although there still 2 national champs left in it, I would still favor Lorne Longevin to win with either of his two. IMO


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Good luck Marcy and Darbi!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

could it be possible that Sherwin Scott could win both Canadian Nationals in the same year ? Has it ever been done before ?


----------



## arourke (Oct 12, 2007)

Good luck to #27, Grace.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

We went out for a fine restuarant meal with the Canadian National Chair, Tom Dalton and his wife Martha.They are good company and the dinning with a view over looking the water was relaxing. A pleasant setting to a demanding day.
Sunday will be the 10 series, the last day we have to rise with early. We are impressed with the hard work these clubs that have done in hosting the National.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Have fun judging the final series, Ironwood. It must be very exciting for the judges as well as the exhibitors. Good luck to all.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Good luck to all going to the 10th, especially Roux's baby girl, Ammo!

fp


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

"Have fun judging the final series, Ironwood. It must be very exciting for the judges as well as the exhibitors. Good luck to all. "
Lots of work Judy, always working to get it right the first time. No scrathed test, rain delays, sun and fog, and wind was a big factor in going the respective alternates plan for each series.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Bayou Magic said:


> Good luck to all going to the 10th, especially Roux's baby girl, Ammo!
> 
> fp



Frank,

I know you are so proud of Ammo...... Go little brown girl.

Janet


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations to all the finalists.
Go #64 Audie and Lorne!! Your puppy Floyd is root'in for you!
3rd time for Audie to be a finalist? You go girl!


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Bayou Magic said:


> Good luck to all going to the 10th, especially Roux's baby girl, Ammo!
> 
> fp


Good Luck Bill and Ammo


----------



## Emcare (Apr 14, 2009)

Ammo is coming in from her last bird. She did a great job!


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Emcare said:


> Ammo is coming in from her last bird. She did a great job!


Good for Ammo!!!

They don't have a daily report up for the final???

What is the test and what number did they start at ???

Thank you, Randy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I was just looking at the Canadian National site. That 10th series is a doosey. I don't thing I have ever set up a flowerpot quite like that. TIGHT!! I don't think they are protecting any "winner" after 9. 

From their site:


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Howard N said:


> I was just looking at the Canadian National site. That 10th series is a doosey. I don't thing I have ever set up a flowerpot quite like that. TIGHT!! I don't think they are protecting any "winner" after 9.
> 
> From their site:


Howard please explain flower pot for me. I have heard the term before but now that I have the diagram from the trial in front of me. Thanks


Good luck to all running!!! Thanks to all who gave us reports really nice to be able to see what was going on.


----------



## labguy (Jan 17, 2006)

Howard N said:


> I was just looking at the Canadian National site. That 10th series is a doosey. I don't thing I have ever set up a flowerpot quite like that. TIGHT!! I don't think they are protecting any "winner" after 9.
> 
> From their site:




I'm pleased they took the extra day to put on a difficult final series like this. From the looks of the test, it gives every finalist a fighting chance to come out on top.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

So far only 3 dogs to complete the 10th. without a handle.

If Ammo was the 3rd dog to run and she finished at 10:30 they have got to be close to finishing....

Waiting on the winner...Regards


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Mary Lynn, Look at the two right hand birds, #1 and #4. Imagine the two gunners as the stem of a flower. See how they are on the same line? Each gunner throws his "flower" in a different direction like the stem of the flower has blooms in different directions.

I really like the interaction of birds #1, #4 and #3. Once you've picked up them you have a long punch bird left outside, sort of but not way outside, the complex pile of birds on the right. 

One tough test.

The picture of the test shows it slightly different than the drawing:


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Rnd said:


> So far only 3 dogs to complete the 10th. without a handle.
> 
> If Ammo was the 3rd dog to run and she finished at 10:30 they have got to be close to finishing....
> 
> Waiting on the winner...Regards


Last dog is running now I do believe.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Brandoned said:


> Last dog is running now I do believe.


Thank you.

Please keep us posted.

Randy


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Winner: Sherwin and Guide

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats Sherwin Scott on another Nat win!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to team guide!*


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow , capturing both Nationals in one year outstanding....Congrats Sherwin and Guide


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations Bill and Ammo on being one of the finalists! She is one awesome little brown dog!


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

Congratulations to the winner and finalists! A very big tip of my hat goes out to Dona Martin who did a spectacular job with the daily reports, photos and drawings! For those of us who couldn't attend, Dona's hard work was very much appreciated! Well done Dona! Well done!


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats to Marcy Wright and Darbi for being a finalist.Great job!!!!! all of us at team HRK are very proud of the both of you , have a safe drive back to Colorado give Kenny some COFFEE.
Dave Hare


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations Sherwin and Guide........it's been a pretty special year for you!
Ian and Deb Montgomery


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

akbrowndogs said:


> Congratulations Bill and Ammo on being one of the finalists! She is one awesome little brown dog!


Sorry did I miss something? I was looking at the call backs on the can. Site and they have her listed as out in the 8th. Sorry if this has already been explained but I didn't read all of this thread.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

tuffpup said:


> Sorry did I miss something? I was looking at the call backs on the can. Site and they have her listed as out in the 8th. Sorry if this has already been explained but I didn't read all of this thread.


yes, Ammo was dropped in the 8th at the Canadian Amateur Nat'l. This was the Open. It is listed on the website simply as "National"


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats to all who placed and congrats to the winner! 
Thanks to Ironwood for your thread and posts. 
Thanks to all for your comments. Very informative and exciting to follow.


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

huntinman said:


> yes, Ammo was dropped in the 8th at the Canadian Amateur Nat'l. This was the Open. It is listed on the website simply as "National"


Haha thanks I see what I did now. Just clicked a link I had on my phone when I seen it was over and it just took me to the am page from July. I'm on the same page now. Congrats Bill and Ammo!


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Labs a mundo said:


> Congratulations Sherwin and Guide........it's been a pretty special year for you!



X2 big time!


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Howard wrote "I was just looking at the Canadian National site. That 10th series is a doosey. I don't thing I have ever set up a flowerpot quite like that. TIGHT!! I don't think they are protecting any "winner" after 9. "

That is correct is Howard N. Any dog could have won the the National by doing the 10th test if others had failed. 
As Bill McKnight said to me couple of weeks before flying out to the National, "Folks will travel across a continent for the tenth series, don't disappoint them."


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> As Bill McKnight said to me couple of weeks before flying out to the National, "Folks will travel across a continent for the tenth series, don't disappoint them."


As it should be.

IMO both the 9th and the 10th series were totally worthy of a national, and any dog who did them cleanly deserves to be a finalist!


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats to Sherwin and Guide for a Second Great win up here in the Great White North of Canada. As I said to you pre-National winning both would be very special. 

Also....would like to thank the Judges for setting up a spectacular National. Looked like very fair and patient call backs.....increasingly difficult testing. That nineth and tenth makes Me wish I could have been there.

Gar


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Congratulation to M. Scott and Guide!
Incredible year!


----------



## Connie Swanson (May 31, 2005)

Huge congratulations to Sherwin & Guide!! Hey Sherwin, maybe Guide's portrait should now be 10' x 12'!! (I do the National winners' portraits).

I did not get to see the 10th (Ready went out after the 9th: clean, but had 2 big hunts, thanks for the support), but know the grounds. All the tests, including the 1st, were challenging & got answers. Thanks to the judges, club, and hard-working volunteers for giving up your time to provide such an event for us to run!

Congratulations to all the Finalists, but a special kudos to Peter Mottola's finalist Gracie, handled by Chuck Dygos: finished clean with a very strong National, and 3 yr-old! 

Connie


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

The set up days saw lots of discussion back and forth on all matters of judging from the major to the minor. 

The wind was a big factor in whether a particular primary or back up alternayive test was to be used. Every morning one of the judges with a solid background in weather made the calls and got detailed weather reports. After a primary or secondary test was selected very little changes were made. Most discussion was around to keep the tests balanced, doable and remain challenging. No gun stations were moved which saved time of having to see new test throws. The running line/mat/post(english term) may have been moved a couple of feet or at most 4 feet in the first series. 

Set up dogs allowed for predictable timing on how long a test would last. Margins for error were considered. We had rain delays with added concern of thunder/lighting over head. Fog and the screening effect of sun filtering through the moist air held us back a little over an hour one day. What we never had to deal with was a tourist/hunter who got stuck and blocked the set up crew from getting to the test site one morning. Thank goodenss for Gerry Burmaster and his crew who got the guy's camper and truck pulled out. That team just soldier on.

One of the small things we did on land marks was to have the gunners/throwers walk in large arc from their throwing station to to retrive thrown birds whether it was for test throws "no birds". We did see some dogs ( more than a few) run to the well brushed in blinds but virtually none track directly to the where the mark was thrown. This gave us answers on many dogs on the land marks. We found no one gunning/throwing who could walk the wide arc on the water.


----------

